# My Breeding female :)



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

This is "Pug" She is 5 months old, and I recently put her in a cage with my Male "Jerry" who is a fawn with red eyes. They have currently been together for about 4 weeks. They got on really really well, I also hear alot of squeeking at night. But Pug to me does not look like she is pregnant? I don't have any pictures of Jerry at the moment. But I will post a.s.a.p when I do. Sorry about the bad pictures of Pug ... Sorry the pictures are so big lol. But could anyone help in telling me if shes pregnant or not? Thankyou


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

This is Jerry

Sorry about the really poor quality taken on mobile phone ..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You need to go and post in intro's as per forum rules or your threads will be deleted


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

I have.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

When a doe is pregnant she will have a plug. There is a site that shows examples of plugs and no plugs...it might even be one this forum. Just by glancing at her I would think yes and she would be about 2 weeks along. However she could just be chubby


----------

